# Sunday 2/15/09 at The Liberty



## CoFlafisherman (Apr 2, 2008)

Woke up early Sunday to a light drizzle, but no wind. Yelled accross the Canal to Dr. Dre to see if he wanted to wait for the rain to stop. He replied telling me that he has the balls to go out if I did. So of course I had to go. I put on my rain gear, woke up my wife's cousin who was staying with us and we left the dock by 8am. Ran to the pass and checked it out, looked pretty good in the Gulf so off to the Liberty we went. Somewhat rough going out, but we finally made it to our spot. Not a boat in sight all day. Dr. Dre and Broc were hooked up right away and I was still working on my first fish. Then finally I hooked into a nice one. Got him to the boat and while I was trying to get the hook out I twisted my arm the wrong way and dislocated my shoulder. Broc grabs my line while I am rolling around on the deck in agony, and Dr. Dre keeps on fishing. I finally manage to popmy shoulderback in place, remove the hook from the fish, and snap a photo before laying down in pain. While laying down the swell and pain got to meand of course I end up chumming over the side :reallycrying. Despite my little mishap we ended up fishing the Liberty all day catching tons of nearly extinct Red Snapper. We also hooked up with some nice Grouper. However, the grouper count wasne 15 incher,three 18 inchers, two 19 inchers, one 20 incher, and one 21 incher. None were legal so we had to through them back :banghead. Flipper ate most of the snapper we through back and we had a shark chase a couple as we reeled them in. The bait we used were live shrimp, live pinfish, cut cigar minnows, and squid. We had the best luck on Shrimp and cut cigs. On the way in the water was flat and calm so we decided to stop at the Mass and caught some skip jacks on light tackle to end the day. Got back at the dock by 5pm and the sunset was awsome. In all it was a great day and I am very happy to have taken Broc out one last time before the Navy ships him off to Hawaii. 

Ionly have 2 questions on the day, what kind of fish is Dr. Dre holding? We think it's a white snapper but since none of us have ever caught a white snapper, we weren't sure. Finally, why isn't the top of the Mass marked better? That is an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

we call them chocalate chip porgys but i think the real name is whitebone porgy...yea the mass is real bad we dont even go anywhere near there anymore after we almost landed on it


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

If you'll put those small snapper in your live well to revive them and wait till you leave and get away from fipper then turn em loose, they have a lot better chance of becoming Big snapper!


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

looks alittle cold out there but never felt it with all that fun, I'm sure..good show.:clap


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

That is a Red Porgy Aka White Snapper..Good when eaten fresh! Its good to see those Groupas at the LS! Sorry about your shoulder hopefully its better by July when you can keep those extinct things! There are skipjacks(ladyfish) at the Mass already?? Or Skipjack as in Bobos? Thanks and great job fellas!


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like a very good day.


----------



## jpotesta (Apr 20, 2008)

nice little sandwich sized groupers


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like you guys had a great day !!!!!!!!!! Tell Dr. Dre thanks for serving his country !!!!! :usaflag:usaflag:usaflag

Scott


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

is that a huge bobber that you are using?? just curious cause ive never seen that before.. congrats on the good trip. wish i could get out and do some offshore fishing!!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

dude sorry about your shoulder at least your goes back in, until my last surgery i always had to be sedated and a couple of doctors had to put mine make in place. Good to see you got out there.congrats to the crew:clap


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

Photo no. 5 appears to be a mutton snapper, not a red snapper. They have a size limit of 16", but are in season. See the spot?

Hurricanes have moved the Mass buoy, and it is dangerous for sure. I try not to go near it, but sometimes there are lots of boats on it.

Boy, I sure would not put illegal fish in my live well. Explain that to the fish police. Some of the fish policeare nice, but some are really dumb. And they think it is okay for you to go to court all day and explain your case to the judge.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

no muttons in these pics , but i know where you are coming from, but small black spot are on most of the juveinile ENDANGERED red snappers.


----------



## knotayacht (Feb 18, 2009)

Looks like a great day (other than the shoulder pop)  Now I regret not toughing it out Sunday even more. Thanks for the great report.


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

I didn't know that. Thanks.


----------



## bamaboog2 (Jun 10, 2008)

Looks like the bobbers are attached to their scale incase it gets away.


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

Actually, your snapper in question looks more like what I call a key west pogie or porgy. Much better eating quality than a white snapper.


----------



## CoFlafisherman (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks for the great replies. 

The skipjacks I was talking about were ling and gray with a forked tail and a small dot near their gill. Kind of looked like a small jack crevell but no yellow in the fins. Similar to Blue fish, perhaps were blue fish and just looked a bit gray that day. Definately not bonita or ladyfish.

The bobber is exactly that, so my Boga grip gets away. Those are pretty expensive so I want to make sure it doesn't sink if it gets away from me, or whoever is using it  

I was not aware that you could eat those Pogies/Porgy. Thanks for that info PogyPumper. Any tasty recipes for them?

The shoulder is fine, however, it popped out again while I was sleeping Tuesday morning. So now it really hurts. I've done it about 3 dozen times so now it's just so loose I need to watch what I do. 

thanks again for all the great replies.

CoFla


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Prob were bluefish..I was thinking a bit to early for skippies..Id say fry them up!


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Picture number two is what I would call a Porgie/poogie. A white snapper looks like the two in the forground.

<img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/07-03-07Snapper-Poogie.jpg">

The three in the back are of course red snappers. Just my 2 cents!!

Great pictures and report

:clap:clap


----------

